# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  VLC media player

## Andrey2603

VLC media player универсальный медиа-плеер, способный воспроизводить практически любые существующие форматы файлов: MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4, DivX, XviD, H.264, MP3, OGG и другие, обычные DVD и VCD диски, а также музыкальные форматы.Скачать

----------

